# خطوات التصميم الانشائي للمبتدئين



## استشاري البناء (27 أبريل 2009)

انقل لكم زملائي المهندسين لاسيما الاخوة الذين تنقصهم الجرأة لدخول موضوع تصميم على الواقع الفعلي الحي.........انقل لكم هذا الملف المنقول من احد المواقع

```

```


----------



## a_feto (27 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووور جدا جدا


----------



## esmer (27 أبريل 2009)

انت جدا رائع شكرا كتيييييييييير


----------



## هادي المهندس (27 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

اخي استشاري البناء اشكرك على الملف المفيد بصراحه قليل نجد في الملتقى تفاصيل عن خطوات التصميم ولا اعرف لماذا .............. اكرر شكري لك 

مع تحياتي


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (27 أبريل 2009)

يعطيك العافية .........مجهود طيب


----------



## ابو حلا العراقي (27 أبريل 2009)

بوركت ......
هناك استفسار فرضية قوة تحمل التربة 2كغم/سم2 بشكل عام 
ام هناك جدول بانواع التربة وقوة تحمل كل منها
وبوركت مرة ثانية


----------



## anass81 (27 أبريل 2009)

ابو حلا العراقي قال:


> بوركت ......
> هناك استفسار فرضية قوة تحمل التربة 2كغم/سم2 بشكل عام
> ام هناك جدول بانواع التربة وقوة تحمل كل منها
> وبوركت مرة ثانية



السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم , قدرة تحمل التربة غالبا ما يتم الحصول عليها من تقرير مهندس التربة , وهي تختلف من تربة الى اخرى


----------



## المهندس أبوطلال (27 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور ويعطيك العافية ...


----------



## shabib (27 أبريل 2009)

مشكور والله يوفقك بكل خطوة


----------



## garary (28 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## othman.eng (28 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## othman.eng (28 أبريل 2009)

شكراا يا اخ وهذا امنياتي


----------



## مهندس رواوص (28 أبريل 2009)

مشكوررررررررررراخى الكريم وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## eng.reemoz (28 أبريل 2009)

راااااااااااااااااايع
لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## استشاري البناء (28 أبريل 2009)

انا ممنون من جميع اخوتي eng.reemoz /رواوص/عثمان/garary/shabib /ابوطلال/انس/ابو حلا/هادي/ابو هادي/a_feto/esmer وانه لشرف كبير لي ان اقدم المزيد لكل مهندس


----------



## وردة الإسلام (28 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيــــــــــــــــــــــــرا.


----------



## moh_re110 (29 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## انس870 (29 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك...........


----------



## صالح بالشويخ (29 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اما بعد التحية 
شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع 
ولدى طلب اتمنى تحقيقه من كل من يشرك فى اثراء المنتدى وهو ان يتم ارفق او وضع رابط مبشر مجانى للتحميل بهذا الموضوع 
ولكم منى جزيل الشكر 
والله ولى التوفيق
السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته


----------



## anass81 (29 أبريل 2009)

صالح بالشويخ قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اما بعد التحية
> شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو التوضيح اكثر اخي الكريم


----------



## ياسر الياسري (29 أبريل 2009)

_مشكور اخي استشاري البناء_


----------



## عاشق السهر (3 مايو 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## eng_tarekelbaz (5 مايو 2009)

فى حساب الوزن الذاتى للعمود كيف يكون مقطع العمود معطى وهو اصلا مطلوب


----------



## م.عبد (5 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور جدا أخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (6 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## فد اسم (6 مايو 2009)

الـــــــف شــــــــــكر... 
....( خــــــــــــــير الناس من نــــــــــفع الناس )....


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (6 مايو 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نورالبغداديه (7 مايو 2009)

*مشكوررررررررررراخى الكريم وجزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## محمود الكامل (7 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## odwan (7 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
مشكور جداً


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (7 مايو 2009)

*مشكوررررررررررراخى الكريم وجزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## محمد العماد (8 مايو 2009)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (26 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخى , الله يوفقك دوما


----------



## ماجد سلمان (26 مايو 2009)

حياك الله استاذ على هذا الموضوع الجميل ..المفيد والذي يفيد كل مهندس مدني حديث بارك الله بيك


----------



## welly76 (26 مايو 2009)

مشكوووور وما قصصصرت اخي الكريم


----------



## hassanaki (26 مايو 2009)

thank youuuuuuuu tooooo muchhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## مسلم (26 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## eng-nour (25 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## برود الثلج (25 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووور ... وجزاك الله كل خير ...


----------



## المساعد 1 (25 يوليو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## كوردستان (25 يوليو 2009)

*مشكور اخى وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## theone2010 (25 يوليو 2009)

تسلم ايدك يابشمهندس
مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا م \ استشارى البناء على هذا المجهود مع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله وبدون رؤية تفاصيل الملف مشكور اخى *


----------



## sima (30 أغسطس 2009)

ششششششششششششكرا جزيلا احنة الخريجين الجدد محتاجين هيج شي 
بس قليل نجدة في المنتدى


----------



## المهندس هاني (26 أكتوبر 2009)

_جزاك الله خيرا 

جزاك الله خيرا _


----------



## parasismic (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## esraa qudah (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي استشاري البناء وبوركت جهودكم


----------



## م.أسماء اليكس (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااا جداااااااا يا باشمهندس


----------



## عماد حسن محمد (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخى


----------



## راسم النعيمي (2 نوفمبر 2009)

بار ك الله فيك


----------



## hos1989 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ط/هندسه (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررر 
والله يكثر من امثالك


----------



## عماد حسن محمد (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر اخى


----------



## عندليب الهندسة (3 نوفمبر 2009)

شاكر ومقدر لك هذا المجهود الطيب ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## عاشق السهر (3 نوفمبر 2009)

ســـــــــــــلـــــــــــــــــــــمـــــــــــــــــــــــت يـــــــــــــــــــداك وبـــــــــــــــــــــــوركـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت


----------



## م.محمد عمران (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور للغاية


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (3 نوفمبر 2009)

بارررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررك الله فيك


----------



## عيدان السبعاوي (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*نصيحة*

مشكور يا اخي بس نصيحة بسيطة ارجو ان لا تكتب بالاحمر لانه مؤذي للعيون (حسب قول الاطباء)
مع تقديري


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر ......جزاك الله كل خير .....مجهود رائع


----------



## م. هشام عباس (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخى ...................... جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## المهندس المجد (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## abo musa (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور والله يوفقك بكل خطوة


----------



## الهندسة الفائقة (9 ديسمبر 2009)

عاشت ايدك على الموضوع


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (9 ديسمبر 2009)

ربي يوفقك .. ملف جميل جدا 
تقبل مني كل الود


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع و بارك الله مشكككوور


----------



## talab3 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

اود ان اشكرك واشجعك على هذا الموضوع المشجع للمبتدئين فقد افادني كثيرا ووارجوا من جميع المهندسين ان يحذو حذوك في تبسيط المعلومة فليس هناك من ولد معلما وارفع يدي الاثنتين الى السماء وادعو ان يجزيك الخير وكل الخير ويجعلك من سعداء الدنيا والاخرة ولك التحية والتقدير للانك تستحق ذلك


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## salim salim (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك


----------



## المدني مهندس (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً كثيراً وجزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## هاله النجار (11 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## مش لاقي (11 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## سام 6 (7 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية ,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (7 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ....موضوع رائع ولكن هناك عدم وجود تنسيق في كتابة النص حتى اختلطت علي بعض الجمل في بعضها البعض.......لو تكرمت علينا بلإضافة مثال محلول على هذه المبادئ وإن كان بالأمكن من الإخوان المهندسين لو عندهم إضافات في التصميم وخاصة من لديه خبرة أن يزودنا بالمطبات والخطاء التي يمكن ن يقع بها المصمم وخاصة أنني مبتدئ في التصميم وقضيت 15 عام في التنفيذ وأحاول الآن البداية من جديد......


----------



## osamanouri (7 مارس 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## karemzxc (7 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## wahid69 (7 مارس 2010)

Thank you


----------



## ايمن نور (15 مارس 2010)

والله ما قصرت اشكرك يا اخي


----------



## مهند الامين احمد (15 مارس 2010)

thanks


----------



## karimco (15 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور جداااااااااااااااا


----------



## taha aref (15 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## richi2casa (15 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم مشكور والله يوفقك بكل خطوة


----------



## omar ramboy (16 مارس 2010)

لك منا كل الإحترام والتقدير على المعلومات المفيدة . ( وربنا يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال ويدخلنا الجنة بعفوه ورضاه اللهم آمين )


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (16 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر يا باشمهندس


----------



## zizo7up (16 مارس 2010)




----------



## عبدالله الشحماني (16 مارس 2010)

اشكرك


----------



## احمد الحضرمي (16 مارس 2010)

جزك الله خيررررررررر


----------



## hardyheart (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندس.


----------



## عودى شرقاوى (16 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك فى العلم بسطه


----------



## عونى وحيد (16 مارس 2010)

حلوووووووووووو


----------



## المهندسة ملك (16 مارس 2010)

ملف كللش مفيد وعاشت ايدك والله


----------



## ageeb48n (18 مارس 2010)

*شكلرا*

مشكورين


----------



## Tiger_Hacking (18 مارس 2010)

رغم انه ليس تخصصي ولكنه يهمني للبعض


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (18 مارس 2010)

خيركم للناس انفعكم للناس


----------



## مناف حسن الزعبي (28 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## mansr (28 مارس 2010)

كيف يتم حساب حمل العمود...؟؟؟؟


----------



## أبو العز عادل (28 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## engineer.medo43 (29 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عماد كوكش (31 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجهود مشكووووووووووووووورة


----------



## eng_elkhatib (28 يوليو 2010)

إلى الأمام دائماً
وربنا ينفع بك الأمة وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة
:63::73:


----------



## م حسام و (29 يوليو 2010)

مجهود طيب


----------



## حسن النويري (29 يوليو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م حسن علي حبيب (30 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رافت_الجينرال (30 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور 
واللهى الف شكر بس انا كان ليه طلب لييييييييه مافيش مشاريع هندسيه كامله ساب واتوكاد؟
على النت عموما علشان نستفيد كتير منها 
وشكرا ؟؟؟


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (30 يوليو 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## احمد_سلوم (30 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد سمير حجاج علي (30 يوليو 2010)

شكرا علي الملف يا جميل :75:


----------



## م/سيد لطفى (30 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله خيرا:75:


----------



## ابو العطا (30 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وازادك من علمه
ومشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## taha aref (30 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م احمد عيسي (30 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخى استشارى البناء شكرا على فكرتك لطرح الموضوع ولكن انا لم اجد غير ملف واحد بس مشروح فيه التصميم 
وهذا الملف غير كافى لابد من وضع امثله او اى فكره تربط الموضوع لكى يزيد النقاش ولكنى لاحظت حاجه ان الموضوع فتح من صفحه الى 11 صفحه ولكنهم كلهم شكر وليس طرح اسئله او عده افكار او منهج يتم التعامل معه ارجو منك ان توضح هل هذه المشاركه هى رفع ملف وبس ولا فتح مجال للنقاش انت قلت 
انقل لكم زملائي المهندسين لاسيما الاخوة الذين تنقصهم الجرأة لدخول موضوع تصميم على الواقع الفعلي الحي
فهل الجرءه تأتى بهذه الطريقه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## monam omran (31 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور على المجهود


----------



## عاشقة الهندسة إ (31 يوليو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا يا بش مهندس


----------



## خالد قدورة (31 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## krypton (31 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااا وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## myada1 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمود خليل2006 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا نرجو المزيد


----------



## خلوف العراقي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندسة-نيو (8 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور وفقك الله


----------



## محمد حسين عطية (8 أكتوبر 2010)

أخيراً لقينا أستشارى للبناء فى قمة التواضع ومساعدة وتعليم المبدتئن والأخذ بأيديهم ياريت تستمر ومع أمثلة .
بارك اللة فيكم و"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"
وبارك اللة فيك وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك 
ولى سؤال كيف التواصل مع سيادتكم على الأميل الخاصة


----------



## تعزي1 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

انا بحاجة شديد لبرنامج استاد برو 2007 لوتكرمتم يا زملائى


----------



## وليد الثرواني (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## باسم شوقى (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## سيدرشاد (8 أكتوبر 2010)

[شكرا لك


----------



## مهندسة-نيو (9 أكتوبر 2010)

انا بحاجة ماسة الى جدوى اقتصادية لفندق سياحي مساحته 10300م2


----------



## اختيار (19 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمددهب (16 يناير 2012)

كل الشكر جله وجملته ونتمني ان تفيدنا اكثر واكثر 
جزاك الله عنا كل خيرررر


----------



## afwaaee (16 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## hayacivil (16 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------



## alihadaaa (27 مارس 2012)

الله يجزيك خير اخي فالله


----------



## wagih khalid (28 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Mohamed laith (9 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيدنصير (9 أبريل 2012)

* جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## eng.m.ali.mosad (9 أبريل 2012)

*جزاكم الله كل خير 
بوركت*


----------



## مهندسة انشائية (10 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abu_nazar (10 أبريل 2012)

مشكور وبارك الله بك


----------



## حيدر ناصر (11 أبريل 2012)

_حييت سفحك عن بعد فحييني 
يادجلة الخير ياأم البساتين_


----------



## محمد النواري (11 أبريل 2012)

شكرا يا اخي


----------



## احمدلامى (11 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم .....اخوتى نبي ندخل لهدا الموضوع ومعرفتش ..........................انا مهندس مدنى من ليبيا واحتاج الى دعم منكم ببعض المعلومات عن خطوات التصميم الانشائى ...ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## Mohamed laith (12 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## waled_codeng (12 أبريل 2012)

مشكور. ومجهود جبار . مختصر من ذهب .أظن .


----------



## mokh (12 أبريل 2012)

جميل جدا


----------



## iDz (12 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## eng-sharif (12 أبريل 2012)

جميل


----------



## السيدنصير (12 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## مهندس إسلام سامى (13 أبريل 2012)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## طاهر ادروب (13 أبريل 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## n_civil_just (14 أبريل 2012)

thx ... its really good


----------



## ST.ENG (3 أغسطس 2012)

thanks


----------



## civil mo7amed (3 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرااا


----------



## م.عطا (3 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (3 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور اخى الكريم والله كنت اتمنى ان ارى مثل هذا الملف منذ زمن 

تحياتى لك وياريت لو تقولنا معامل التربه لكل نوع من انواع التربه


----------



## م . الاء عطيه (7 أبريل 2013)

شكرا


----------

